# Parking Lights



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have a button which just leaves the orange lights along the side of our van on, plus a couple of dash board lights.

We wanted to leave these on van our tonight, but were concerned if the would drain the battery overnight?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

*lights*

Hi AndrewandShirley

Unless they are LED light I would not want to leave them on for too long.

Hope this reply works as its the third time I have typed it, new member just joined yesterday but posting was not working.

We have a caravan at the moment but thinking of changing over to MH Niesmann and Bischoff flair is top of the wish list how do you rate it.

Martin and Jen


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Does your N&B not have the system (fitted to many European vehicles) whereby you can put on parking lamps using the indicator switch? With this system, after the ignition key is removed moving the indicator stalk to left (or right) switches on just the nearside (or offside) front & rear lamps. This means only two bulbs are illuminated but your vehicle is clearly marked & legal. In the UK you can only legally park on the left-hand side of the road at night, except in one-way streets. Thus if using this system here you would normally switch on just the offside lamps.
Our Transit has this, as well as my Alhambra & many other vehicles I have owned in the past. In fact I thought it was mandatory in Germany, although I am open to correction if others know better.
Using just two bulbs like this would not cause you any problems if left on all night, assuming your battery is in good condition.


----------

